# Peyton Royce



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I will say one thing, she looked better than carmella.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

amhlilhaus said:


> I will say one thing, she looked better than carmella.


To give you a better idea of what she can do in the ring: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2uebm2


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

She's fine as fuck. :banderas

Edit: Sorry, that's all I got atm. :shrug


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Not a fan of her in-ring name, but fingers crossed for her future development.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

nice ass, and solid work its hard to get much of Carmella.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

i thought her gear this week was shit and did nothing for her at all. looked much better in this back in may


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> i thought her gear this week was shit and did nothing for her at all. looked much better in this back in may


Perhaps but I didn't even notice she had an ass in that gear; unless she didn't have an ass at the time.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

You may not be happy with the way that she(and Billie Kay) have been used but it's the same way that Sasha was used when she first debuted in NXT she lost to Charlotte, Bayley, Paige, Tamina, Audrey Marie & Summer Rae before she figured out her gimmick same as Becky. Just give them some time.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

All I know is that ass is :banderas


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Perhaps but I didn't even notice she had an ass in that gear; unless she didn't have an ass at the time.


Maybe the argument could be made that her previous gear looked more "badass" but her current one definitely displays the features on her body more. :banderas



Spoiler


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I think that I might already be a Royce mark, tbh...


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

It's early days for her. She seems reasonably decent in the ring, with potential to get much better. She's at that stage where she's just jobbing still, like Paige, Emma, Bayley, Sasha, have been (Becky did job, but always had a gimmick). She'll get some kind of a character going after a few months, same with Billie Kay.


----------



## Barnerito (Mar 19, 2015)

She will be great one day, Billie Kay too. They are future of nxt. Shame that Eva Marie and Dana got a push just because of look...


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> i thought her gear this week was shit and did nothing for her at all. looked much better in this back in may


Umm, no. Any gear that shows a little ass in this day and age is a welcomed improvement.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not to belabor a point but :datass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mmmmm that ass is so perfect, she gives Bayley a run for her money in terms of best ass in NXT.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

She was alright. Only real criticism is her kicks looked slow-mo and weak. Otherwise, no complaints.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Mmmmm that ass is so perfect, she gives Bayley a run for her money in terms of best ass in NXT.


Alexa has the best ass in NXT.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Perhaps but I didn't even notice she had an ass in that gear; unless she didn't have an ass at the time.


Yeah, that gear was no where as "flattering" as it was last night.

Off topic, but does anyone think that JoJo looks like Lionel Richie's love child? 

















Don't get me wrong, I think JoJo is fine as fuck, but that jawline sure does look familiar.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Trublez said:


> Maybe the argument could be made that her previous gear looked more "badass" but her current one definitely displays the features on her body more. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:dayum


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

This invasion of Australian women who can wrestle I can certainly approve of

I hope they put Emma, Peyton and Billie together as a stable which I've mentioned before they should do. Emma as the leader and it would help the other two get over.

Although that may be too much pretty on one screen for one to handle. 

:Banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trublez said:


> Alexa has the best ass in NXT.


I dunno dude, Alexa definitely has a nice ass one of the best on NXT but better than Bayely's? i dunno Bayley's is definitely bigger than hers.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Re: The Ass debate.

Bayley & Alexa both have splendid rears, but nobody said anything about Bliss' buttocks until she started wearing the hotpants.

Put Bayley in a pair of those, and the product would no longer be PG.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Crasp said:


> Re: The Ass debate.
> 
> Bayley & Alexa both have splendid rears, but nobody said anything about Bliss' buttocks until she started wearing the hotpants.
> 
> *Put Bayley in a pair of those, and the product would no longer be PG*.


Lol no doubt, i noticed in all the diva photo shoots, particularly the summer shoot, every other diva in it was wearing these tiny bikini bottoms but they made Bayley wear these loose lounging shorts









They always try and cover up her ass in these shoots. Guess they realize how big and nice her ass is but don't wanna get x rated in the shoots lol. I just pray for the day we get some pics of Bayley in a little bikini. I remember being pissed off with that shoot, cause Bayley has a nice set of tits and one of the best asses yet they got her all covered up while every other diva is running around in skimpy bikini's.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Peyton Royce is okay but KC Cassidy was a better name. At least she actually stood out to me this time. She's going to be the replacement for Alexa's "dat ass of NXT" title when Alexa's gone. Considering she lost her debut I doubt they are going to do anything with her right now. I liked her a lot more than Billie Kay, seems pretty talented. Billie Kay is the worst name ever and her gear blows.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

@SAMCRO
Yep. Don't get me wrong, I think it's fucking phenominal that Bayley dresses pretty conservative. She's _the_ best role model WWE could ever hope for. A sexualized Bayley would totally RUIN the Bayley character.

But, she's definitley packing. No doubt.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol no doubt, i noticed in all the diva photo shoots, particularly the summer shoot, every other diva in it was wearing these tiny bikini bottoms but they made Bayley wear these loose lounging shorts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe she isn't comfortable in a bikini and chose not to wear one. 
It might be difficult to understand but not every women is comfortable running around in a bikini.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Or maybe she isn't comfortable in a bikini and chose not to wear one.
> It might be difficult to understand but not every women is comfortable running around in a bikini.


I dunno Paige said she wasn't comfortable wearing bikini's back when she was first signed but they had her in a bikini contest regardless. Who knows though, either way i hate to see such nice assets covered up like that.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

@SAMCRO I dunno, I generally prefer thicker girls with ASS and THIGHS not just ass with some skinny ass chicken legs. Look at Carol Seleme (girl in my sig) as an example.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trublez said:


> @SAMCRO I dunno, I generally prefer thicker girls with ASS and THIGHS not just ass with some skinny ass chicken legs. Look at Carol Seleme (girl in my sig) as an example.


I wouldn't say Bayley has chicken legs, they look pretty proportioned with her ass imo.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I wouldn't say Bayley has chicken legs, they look pretty proportioned with her ass imo.


Yeah, I just added that for the effect. But even looking at that pic you posted, her and Emma seem to be of similar size build wise, but Bayley has a much larger posterior.

Edit: We seem to be taking this thread a bit off track though. Should probably take it to PMs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trublez said:


> Yeah, I just added that for the effect. But even looking at that pic you posted, her and Emma seem to be of similar size build wise, but Bayley has a much larger posterior.
> 
> Edit: We seem to be taking this thread a bit off track though. Should probably take it to PMs.


Yeah ur right lol.

But getting back on topic Peyton Royce has a slamming body and that attire she wore last night definitely shows it. Fantastic fucking ass, definitely up there with the best asses on NXT with Bayley and Alexa.

I think this says it all


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

She looks great, hope she starts getting some wins soon.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Crasp said:


> She was alright. Only real criticism is her kicks looked slow-mo and weak. Otherwise, no complaints.


I think she needs to ditch the sweeping kick through the ropes. It never looks good.

Her high kicks are pretty great, though. I found it weird that Billie Kay was trying to use some very similar offense later on in the show. She should chill on the kicks. They're never going to look as good as #LegsForDays .


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Her kicks remind of how Glazier used to do some of his kicks slow-mo like.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I like her look.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty as fuck kada


When Jessie McKay and KC Cassidy were first signed, I was a slightly bigger Jessie fan. She looks gorgeous. But slowly I've come onboard the Peyton Royce train. Girl's gonna make it big.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Works well in the ring and a great body.

What's not to love?


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

https://vimeo.com/melbcitywrestling

Lots of her on here for those wanting to see her wrestle more than 2 minutes. Also a bit of pre-WWE Emma on there somewhere too.


----------



## RippedOnNitro (Apr 29, 2015)

The only complain I have is the pantyhose thing she wears, I prefer to see those legs and ass au naturel.

Hope they create an all Australian stable in the future, that would be cool I think.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

RippedOnNitro said:


> The only complain I have is the pantyhose thing she wears, I prefer to see those legs and ass au naturel.
> 
> Hope they create an all Australian stable in the future, that would be cool I think.


All women in WWE are required to wear pantyhose even the ones in pants, she could probably get one that better matches her skin color though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> All women in WWE are required to wear pantyhose even the ones in pants, she could probably get one that better matches her skin color though.


Yeah i noticed that, they didn't match her skin tone that well which looked kinda odd.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Same here, really not feeling the name. Cassie, KC, whatever, I'd take anything over "Peyton Royce".

She's really good though, the NXT Diva's division will be in good hands with her and Billie when the time comes.

Also, I think I'm in love, Aussie ladies do something for me.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

So far not a fan of her and the other new one with the WOAT name. She's still in that jobber/no gimmick/no character stage and I've only seen her twice so maybe she'll grow on me. I don't really care about any of these new divas, none of them really appeal to me from what I've seen.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey I didn't knew WWE required them all to wear pantyhose, I'd thougth the female wrestlers themselves prefers to wear that because they know WWE could fire tham at ANY MOMENT, and they didn't want to ruin the soft skin of their legs.

Well I can't imagine someone so natural as Becky with that attitude,:laugh: but most of them yes.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sometimes I just don't know what I'm reading.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Ass is a solid 8/10.

Edit: The name is fine btw, imo.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

I think she'll start to grow and me like how Billie Kay may do the same, so I'll give it some time.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Very attractive, horrible music, meh in the ring, no character. I'll give her some time to develop a character, and then properly judge her. Can't be worse than Eva Marie (awaits neg from Loudon Waywrong)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

First off, very attractive woman. Same goes for Billie Kay. I don't know how to really feel about since she hasn't shown any character or persona since she debuted. Her and Kay have been enhancement talent since they've got there.

Now, these girls got put on TV pretty much immediately after they were hired. That says something about how much WWE/NXT trusts them. They've been in constant enhancement matches. Have gotten a decent amount of offense in. But they always lose. So, it's kind of hard to get invested.

I imagine in time they will be given characters to work with. I hope so at least. Where they have an advantage is beside Bayley, there aren't any good faces left in NXT. There's Carmella but that's about it and she would work better as a face anyways. These two might get good spots by default.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

Peyton comes off as more a natural baby face, while Billie Kay (horrible name) strikes me as more a heel. 

I've liked what I've seen from Royce though. Definitely attractive and I liked her cross body off the second rope.


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

Alexa bliss has the best ass in NXT


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

They've got their names and their music now they just need gimmicks. Peyton had a much better match than Billie. but then again Billie had to sell Dana Brooke's mundane offense of punches, kicks and the oh so awesome handstand splashes.

I think one of them may need to change their look up. They look too much alike, except Peyton has that fantastic booty. And Billie needs better ring gear. She's not fat at all so she doesn't need to wear that top with the strap in the middle covering her midsection and she needs to ditch those leg warmers.


----------



## FlynnerMcGee (Mar 31, 2014)

If Dana is going to get the singles push, they should have Billie go heel and team up with Emma and they can feud against Carmella & Peyton for awhile & start letting these new two develop their individual characters.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Trublez said:


> She's fine as fuck. :banderas
> 
> Edit: Sorry, that's all I got atm. :shrug


This. >



I never seen or heard of her before.


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Trublez said:


> Maybe the argument could be made that her previous gear looked more "badass" but her current one definitely displays the features on her body more. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





RetepAdam. said:


> To give you a better idea of what she can do in the ring: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2uebm2





Old School Icons said:


> This invasion of Australian women who can wrestle I can certainly approve of
> 
> I hope they put Emma, Peyton and Billie together as a stable which I've mentioned before they should do. Emma as the leader and it would help the other two get over.
> 
> ...





SAMCRO said:


> Yeah ur right lol.
> 
> But getting back on topic Peyton Royce has a slamming body and that attire she wore last night definitely shows it. Fantastic fucking ass, definitely up there with the best asses on NXT with Bayley and Alexa.
> 
> I think this says it all





Mon Joxley said:


> https://vimeo.com/melbcitywrestling
> 
> Lots of her on here for those wanting to see her wrestle more than 2 minutes. Also a bit of pre-WWE Emma on there somewhere too.


as soon as i saw dat ass i was in heaven


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

Was hoping for a topic about wrestling, got in here, and all people are talking about are rear ends. Meh, what should I expect in this world.


----------

